# Living Half-Time in Ireland Now



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Greetings from the Wild Atlantic Way, County Cork.

Just a quick post to say that we're living part-time, off the beaten track, in Schull, West Cork, Ireland, on the Mizen Peninsula. It's a slice of heaven here in my beloved Grandmother's village. I grew up hearing stories about her early life here complete with fairies, banshees and her pony, Pansy. Thanks to her, I have dual US-Irish citizenship now.

www.schull.ie   and  http://www.schull.ie/wild-atlantic-way/ Please click on links for great images and info on Schull.

There is an annual regatta here and the Fastnet Film Festival. The actor, Jeremy Irons, can be seen in town with some regularity as he lives on the bordering area of Kilcoe in a restored castle tower. Ed Sheeran is also seen as he has relatives in Schull and Baltimore (near by village).


Due to the proximity of the Gulf Stream, we have some milder weather here (as compared to Massachusetts) and there are even palmetto-like plants here. Still, winters are damp-ish with rare snow, but summers are mild. Hurricane "Ophelia" made landfall/direct hit on Schull last October, but hoping that this is not a trend.

We are renting a townhouse, but are close to closing on buying a little house on the harbor if negotiations go well next week when I return. Prices are rising due to Brexit. We still maintain our other homes outside of Boston and on Cape Cod and so far, no problems, yet, but this could get old. So far, so good.
.

Over the years, I had been to Ireland several times before for business and vacation and often thought of how nice it would be to live here at some point. Well, that sometime came after my August, 2016 genealogy trip when I stayed in Schull for about a month walking old cemeteries and locating the old ruins of both grandparents' farmsteads in Schull and Baltimore. I knew that this was where I wanted to be and after a trip back with Douglas, he was all in as well.  He is retired and I am semi-retired (consulting only), so time is limited and we said, why not ?

Our little village is serviced 4 times a day by Bus Eireann (big luxury-type coaches)and we take it into Skibbereen, Bandon, Rosscarberry, Ballydehob, Bantry or Cork City . From Cork City, we can train or bus to Dublin, Limerick or Galway. We do well with this, Irish Rail, taxis, lifts from friends in the village, biking and walking. No need for driving or a car for us.

Please know that the welcome mat is out.

We'll "put the kettle to boil" and will leave the light on.

Cead Mile Failte.

_“Walls for the wind, 
And a roof for the rain,
And drinks beside the fire -
Laughter to cheer you
And those you love near you,
And all that your heart may desire!” _


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 22, 2018)

That’s a wonderful story. 

Good for you.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> That’s a wonderful story.
> 
> Good for you.



Thank you. I am blessed to be able to do this. Forgot to say how peaceful and centering it is there. Most mornings I go out with my group for a brisk walk around the harbor and then we head to Nickie's for a "cuppa". Lovely eatery with harbor views.

http://www.nickieskitchen.com/gallery/


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2018)

Congratulations! Isn't it wonderful to be able to do what you want instead of what you HAVE to do?

Be careful with those invitations. We could just cash one in.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you.
Indeed, truly wonderful. I stroll the village streets and shops in silent amazement. Who knew ?
I hope you do "cash in" and visit. I know you would "get it".
Warning, you may not want to leave.


----------



## jackio (Jan 22, 2018)

How wonderful!  It does sound like a slice of Heaven.   Congratulations to you.  My mother's family is from Wexford, which I believe is near Cork?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Jackio, It truly is.  You'll have to visit us !
Co. Wexford is one or two counties away from Co. Cork. Cork is a very large county and covers a lot of area. It touches several other counties. See here: http://www.wesleyjohnston.com/users/ireland/geography/counties.html:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 22, 2018)

It's good to hear "good news", we are happy for you!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bailey#1 said:


> It's good to hear "good news", we are happy for you!



Thank you.
Should your travel plans take you across the sea to Ireland, you are cordially invited.


----------



## klpca (Jan 22, 2018)

Living the dream! Good for you!


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for sharing and providing some always welcome vicarious pleasure from the evoked "travel in the mind".


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

You know, I went into this with a lot of "what ifs", but with the loss of so many of people our own age (Doug 67, Me 65), we decided to just do it. Apparently, we've read too many inspirational "road not taken" posters.

Sure, I wake up and wonder if this isn't another one of my many "seemed like a good idea at the time" ventures, but I'll never know unless I give it a shot. We are fortunate in that we have investments, several streams of income and have good equity in our U.S. homes.

So, except for the driving on the opposite side on the road from the opposite site of the car, which we've decided not to do, all is well. Oh, forgot this.... the heating & hot water systems plus the washer/dryers are a challenge.

If anyone needs any guidance on touring Ireland independently without renting a car, I can help. You can't see all of it without a car, but Irish Rail and Bus Eireann can get you to many places.
Short term car rental of an automatic is pricey.  As a new resident, getting your license and buying a car is fraught with many hurdles. Who needs that ?


----------



## Patri (Jan 22, 2018)

What a wonderful opportunity. Do your new friends get a kick out of your accent?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2018)

I keep looking at Gate 1's 'fly/drive independent vacations. Airfare, small, manual (no prob there) car, and a list of B&B's are included. It is tempting to as Tom Sawyer said, "Light out for the territory ahead." See what's over that next hill or around the bend in the road.

We did a cruise -a lap of the UK maybe in '16? I dunno, but it was in conjunction with The Queens birthday or anniversary. We stopped in Dublin, Cobh, Hershey? Overnight in Le Havre etc, we stayed in Paris, but it was flooded.  Imo, a cruise is a lousy way to get the 'feel' for a place. It's nice to just unpack once. Tradeoffs.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Patri said:


> What a wonderful opportunity. Do your new friends get a kick out of your accent?



Ha ! Yes, I think they do. Also, the different slang, idioms and sayings need some explaining on both sides. I must look like Gronk did last night when I'm thrown by some of the thick West Cork accents. West Cork is noted for heavy accents. Now I'm only adding to the mix !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I keep looking at Gate 1's 'fly/drive independent vacations. Airfare, small, manual (no prob there) car, and a list of B&B's are included. It is tempting to as Tom Sawyer said, "Light out for the territory ahead." See what's over that next hill or around the bend in the road.
> 
> We did a cruise -a lap of the UK maybe in '16? I dunno, but it was in conjunction with The Queens birthday or anniversary. We stopped in Dublin, Cobh, Hershey? Overnight in Le Havre etc, we stayed in Paris, but it was flooded.  Imo, a cruise is a lousy way to get the 'feel' for a place. It's nice to just unpack once. Tradeoffs.
> 
> Jim



I envy & admire those who have no problem driving (standard or automatic) in Ireland. I did it for years and found it very disorienting. So, when we, Doug and I, started going to Ireland together for his first time, we started taking day trips out from Dublin to see all the sights. We so enjoyed the ease of just looking out and seeing the scenery without the worry of navigating and driving. Plus, we were able to cat-nap on these trips due to jet-lag. So, we became big "carless in Eire" fans and decided to bus, train, taxi, walk and some lifts from friends, and we manage very well.
Of course, to each their own comfort level and the tradeoff is convenience on both ways.

Idea: Just use your FF miles (UA and BA are AerLingus partners). After staying in Dublin and doing a few day trips, catch the bus or train (Heuston) from Dublin to Cork City. Stay the night in Cork City, walk the city and catch the #237 bus to Schull on the next day. It's all the Ireland you'll ever need. You'll see lovely countryside along the way.

We'll leave the light on.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you for sharing.  It sounds wonderful!  I have always wanted to visit Ireland after years of listening to my ex-colleagues after their business trips about how beautiful the country is.  We will be making a port stop at Cork (Cobh) in Apr/May on a transatlantic cruise next year and I will just wave to your general direction on our way in and out.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Thank you for sharing.  It sounds wonderful!  I have always wanted to visit Ireland after years of listening to my ex-colleagues after their business trips about how beautiful the country is.  We will be making a port stop at Cork (Cobh) next Apr/May on a transatlantic cruise next year and I will just wave to your general direction on our way in and out.



Thanks ! We're not that far from Cobh. Maybe we'll trek down and greet you with a shamrock lei !


----------



## heathpack (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey now!  That is totally awesome.  How exactly is it that you got dual citizenship?  I think my grandmother was born in Ireland...

What is the cycling/mtb like?  I can no longer go on vacation unless I can ride a bike.

We went to Scotland 2 years ago and Mr H’s comment was, “This is the least pain-in-the-ass place we’ve ever been.”  People were just organized, efficient, pleasant and chill.  We encountered zero drama or rudeness.

Congrats on making the move!


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks ! We're not that far from Cobh. Maybe we'll trek down and greet you with a shamrock lei !


Thank you for your offer! LOL  Calculating the dates, we will be there on May 6th 2019, docking at 8am and leaving at 7pm.  

Which part of the year do you intend to stay in West Cork vs. Boston?


----------



## Panina (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> You know, I went into this with a lot of "what ifs", but with the loss of so many of people our own age (Doug 67, Me 65), we decided to just do it. Apparently, we've read too many inspirational "road not taken" posters.
> 
> Sure, I wake up and wonder if this isn't another one of my many "seemed like a good idea at the time" ventures, but I'll never know unless I give it a shot. We are fortunate in that we have investments, several streams of income and have good equity in our U.S. homes.
> 
> ...


You are doing what many only dream of doing. No what if’s,  Congratulations, you did it.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I envy & admire those who have no problem driving (standard or automatic) in Ireland. I did it for years and found it very disorienting. So, when we, Doug and I, started going to Ireland together for his first time, we started taking day trips out from Dublin to see all the sights. We so enjoyed the ease of just looking out and seeing the scenery without the worry of navigating and driving. Plus, we were able to cat-nap on these trips due to jet-lag. So, we became big "carless in Eire" fans and decided to bus, train, taxi, walk and some lifts from friends, so we manage. Of course, to each their own comfort level and the tradeoff is convenience on both ways.



I grew up driving on the left side of the road.  When we made business trips (from US) to London/Swindon/Bath, I always offered to drive as it came right back to me.  It felt more natural than driving on the right side of the road.  Having said that I do prefer to drive with automatic than manual transmission as it is one less thing to focus on while driving.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Thank you for your offer! LOL  Calculating the dates, we will be there on May 6th 2019, docking at 8am and leaving at 7pm.
> 
> Which part of the year do you intend to stay in West Cork vs. Boston?



We are back & forth depending on commitments back in the US. You see, our Cape Cod place is rented out in the summer and although we have a property manager,  we still need to be here at times because of ongoing renovations.

I think May 6th may be a day that we're attending a First Holy Communion for a friend's daughter. Will check with her and get back to you. 

It would be fun to see you there. If not, wave at "Ireland's Teardrop" off of our part of the coast.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

Panina said:


> You are doing what many only dream of doing. No what if’s,  Congratulations, you did it.



Thank you for those supportive words. I need a little propping up still. Hope you can come over, too.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 22, 2018)

My wife is a dual Irish-Canadian citizen via her maternal Grandfather. We toured Ireland for a summer, and found the village where he was born, church where he was baptized, etc. Very emotional.

I saw a derelict old Manor house with a grown over for sale sign in one of the nearby towns, and thought "wouldn't that make a lovely inn."

My wife was 5 months pregnant at the time, so not great timing for us to move across an ocean  and take up an extensive renovation project in a foreign country, but it has always been in the back of my mind since then.

Anyway, congratulations on what should be a wonderful adventure. Do keep us updated on your house purchase if you can find the time.

*Nár lagaí Dia thú*


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> We are back & forth depending on commitments back in the US. You see, our Cape Cod place is rented out in the summer and although we have a property manager,  we still need to be here at times because of ongoing renovations.
> 
> I think May 6th may be a day that we're attending a First Holy Communion for a friend's daughter. Will check with her and get back to you.
> 
> It would be fun to see you there. If not, wave at "Ireland's Teardrop" off of our part of the coast.


No worries.  I may pick your brain as which shore excursion to pick when bookings open up or maybe it is something we can just do on our own.  We are looking forward to seeing beautiful Ireland, yes, we know it is only a slice of Ireland.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Hey now!  That is totally awesome.  How exactly is it that you got dual citizenship?  I think my grandmother was born in Ireland...
> 
> What is the cycling/mtb like?  I can no longer go on vacation unless I can ride a bike.
> 
> ...



Thanks !

It's a longish process requiring several original documents (I needed 12), attention to detail and patience. If you can prove your grandmother's Irish birth (I can help you with that), then you qualify.  You do not have to, nor is it asked, to renounce you American citizenship.  http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ish_citizenship_through_birth_or_descent.html

I will get you the info on biking. Stay tuned !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> My wife is a dual Irish-Canadian citizen via her maternal Grandfather. We toured Ireland for a summer, and found the village where he was born, church where he was baptized, etc. Very emotional.
> 
> I saw a derelict old Manor house with a grown over for sale sign in one of the nearby towns, and thought "wouldn't that make a lovely inn."
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing and love your sign-off in Irish !

The house we want is up and off from the harbor. This has to be an all cash offer as not being full time residents of Ireland as well as being retired, no bank will give us a mortgage. That's understandable. 
Here is a link to a house that we wanted, but it has no ocean view and would require a car, still, like your Manor, we were drawn to it. We call this the "Hobbit House"

http://www.property.ie/property-for-sale/Coomhola-Bantry-Co-Cork/1221237/


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 22, 2018)

My wife needed her grandfather's birth, marriage and death certificates, her mother's birth, marriage, and death certificates, and her birth and marriage certificates.

Interestingly, because she did it before having children, we were able to get Irish citizenship for our children as well. For them all we needed was my wife's certificate of foreign birth registry, and their birth certificates.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thank you for sharing and love your sign-off in Irish !
> 
> The house we want is up and off from the harbor. This has to be an all cash offer as not being full time residents of Ireland as well as being retired, no bank will give us a mortgage. That's understandable.
> Here is a link to a house that we wanted, but it has no ocean view and would require a car, still, like your Manor, we were drawn to it. We call this the "Hobbit House"
> ...



That is truly lovely! I hope it works out for you. I love the octagonal design, makes it seem even more pastoral than the setting otherwise would. The bridge and stream are also very neat. I can imagine you taking wonderful walks through the countryside there!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> My wife needed her grandfather's birth, marriage and death certificates, her mother's birth, marriage, and death certificates, and her birth and marriage certificates.
> 
> Interestingly, because she did it before having children, we were able to get Irish citizenship for our children as well. For them all we needed was my wife's certificate of foreign birth registry, and their birth certificates.



Yes, it was very involved and all documents need to be official. raised sealed or raised stamped documents. No photocopies or other.

I needed: My birth certificate, my marriage certificate, my divorce decree, name change (back to my maiden name) document, my mother's birth cert, my mother's marriage cert, my Mother's death cert, my Grandmother (my Mother's Mother) birth cert, my Grandmother's marriage cert, my Grandmother's death cert. Also, a notarized copy of my passport, a form witnessed by a lawyer, bank officer, police officer or clergy attesting to knowing me (I chose my own lawyer) with their business card, copies of bank statements, utility bills and a few other incidentals. It took a year.

Note: My Grandmother's birth cert was a long form. Baptismals certs are not acceptable. If the birth cert was not registered, there is a form that can be requested and can be submitted in lieu of.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

heathpack said:


> What is the cycling/mtb like?  I can no longer go on vacation unless I can ride a bike.



I looked up a few links, but thought I'd send you page to all the links . I can help with the route and you can make our place your home base if you'd like.

Photos first:  https://www.google.com/search?q=bik...-ig-zYAhXEmeAKHUYRAO4QsAQIWQ&biw=1304&bih=691

https://www.google.com/search?ei=YA...1j0i22i10i30k1j33i160k1j33i21k1.0.4Y1SUNgUJco


----------



## turkel (Jan 22, 2018)

Good for you! What an exciting adventure. My DH and I have talked about moving to Ireland for a spell once he retires. It has been fascinating reading your story!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

turkel said:


> Good for you! What an exciting adventure. My DH and I have talked about moving to Ireland for a spell once he retires. It has been fascinating reading your story!



Thank you. Ask anything you'd like.
If you are thinking of moving to Ireland for any length of time without being a citizen and depending on your visa (long stay visa required for greater than 3 months) you might be required to furnish a statement of worth. I've heard this from others. I'll see what I can find out for you.  In the meantime, https://irelandmoveclub.com/

Addendum:  https://transferwise.com/us/blog/moving-to-ireland-guide


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thank you for sharing and love your sign-off in Irish !
> 
> The house we want is up and off from the harbor. This has to be an all cash offer as not being full time residents of Ireland as well as being retired, no bank will give us a mortgage. That's understandable.
> Here is a link to a house that we wanted, but it has no ocean view and would require a car, still, like your Manor, we were drawn to it. We call this the "Hobbit House"
> ...


The house is LOVELY!


----------



## turkel (Jan 22, 2018)

I have distant family there. Supposedly I have cousins who own a pub. I have always wanted to go. My all time favorite pic of my deceased father is of him bending over to smell some flowers in Ireland. We are still several years away from such a trip.

We would love to rent for 6 months to a year to see as much as possible. I have a high school age daughter I have to have fly the nest first. My DH has a decent pension so we will have an income and enough assets that a statement of worth shouldn't be a problem. Interesting to know though! I will check out the link above. Thank you!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

turkel said:


> I have distant family there. Supposedly I have cousins who own a pub. I have always wanted to go. My all time favorite pic of my deceased father is of him bending over to smell some flowers in Ireland. We are still several years away from such a trip.
> 
> We would love to rent for 6 months to a year to see as much as possible. I have a high school age daughter I have to have fly the nest first. My DH has a decent pension so we will have an income and enough assets that a statement of worth shouldn't be a problem. Interesting to know though! I will check out the link above. Thank you!



That's a lovely image of your late Father and the flowers.

The net worth and liquid cash thing came as a surprise to some ex-Pats. I had no doubt that you would be okay, but thought I'd spread the word.

Do you know where the pub is ?


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom I have to ask, are you bringing dogs with you as you go back and forth? No quarantines bringing pets into Ireland?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> It's a longish process requiring several original documents (I needed 12), attention to detail and patience. If you can prove your grandmother's Irish birth (I can help you with that), then you qualify.  You do not have to, nor is it asked, to renounce you American citizenship.  http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ish_citizenship_through_birth_or_descent.html
> 
> I will get you the info on biking. Stay tuned !




My brother said he is going to apply for dual citizenship with Italy since my dad and grandparents were born there. I am not sure how it all works or why he even wants to do it. I don't think he knows either.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2018)

@Beaglemom3  Do you know how updated is this?  https://transferwise.com/us/blog/guide-to-retiring-in-ireland


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> My brother said he is going to apply for dual citizenship with Italy since my dad and grandparents were born there. I am not sure how it all works or why he even wants to do it. I don't think he knows either.



I found Google very helpful with the Irish-US dual citizenship. Then, I read a lot of blogs. Finally, I went onto the Irish Embassy's website (Boston has one) and there was more info, plus, I emailed them with questions. It takes some work to get started and then the process itself, but it was worth it.

I'm sure your brother knows how & where to start. Have to say that I was lucky in that I did not have to speak another language.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> @Beaglemom3  Do you know how updated is this?  https://transferwise.com/us/blog/guide-to-retiring-in-ireland





*Correction: Yes, I do know. The date is at the top:  July 26, 2017.*


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> *Correction: Yes, I do know. The date is at the top:  July 26, 2017.*


LOL.  I was asking because income requirement is down at the bottom but did not remember seeing "statement of worth".  Do they require both?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> LOL.  I was asking because income requirement is down at the bottom but did not remember seeing "statement of worth".  Do they require both?



I don't know as I have citizenship, so was not asked of me. I'd Google that, but what I've heard from non-citizen ex-pats, they had to.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> LOL.  I was asking because income requirement is down at the bottom but did not remember seeing "statement of worth".  Do they require both?



https://www.irishcentral.com/travel...o-know-about-retiring-to-ireland-from-america


----------



## happymum (Jan 22, 2018)

Congratulations on finding your bliss!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 22, 2018)

happymum said:


> Congratulations on finding your bliss!



Bliss is right. May I add contentment, peace and tranquility ? I wake up, look out the  window and ask myself,"where did all these sheep come from ?". And then I realize that I'm actually in Ireland. Then I walk down to the harbor/harbour and meet the walking group. Then, we gab and walk. From there, it's time for a cuppa. Schull has just about everything; a nice market (with a farmer's market April - October), medical clinic, dentist, library (I'm a card-carrying member !), pubs, restaurants, hairdresser(x2), Catholic Church, florist, shops, thrift shops (to benefit the church missions), Lifeboat Saving Station/Irish Coast Guard, realtor, schools, a little planetarium, and one ATM. Oh, there is a theatre group, too. Lots of "craic" (fun times).

http://www.schull.ie/main-street-schull/
Life is very good.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 22, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> It's a longish process requiring several original documents (I needed 12), attention to detail and patience. If you can prove your grandmother's Irish birth (I can help you with that), then you qualify.  You do not have to, nor is it asked, to renounce you American citizenship.  http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...ish_citizenship_through_birth_or_descent.html
> 
> I will get you the info on biking. Stay tuned !




Damn!

I found a US Census record online.  1940, Brooklyn NY.  There they all are, my Dad, his three sisters and his parents.  Turns out my grandparents were born in Newfoundland.

What!?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 23, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Damn!
> 
> I found a US Census record online.  1940, Brooklyn NY.  There they all are, my Dad, his three sisters and his parents.  Turns out my grandparents were born in Newfoundland.
> 
> What!?



Drat ! You can still come over and bike the Mizen.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 23, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> Beaglemom I have to ask, are you bringing dogs with you as you go back and forth? No quarantines bringing pets into Ireland?



Great question and we've struggled with this. At the moment, we have no dogs as ours have passed having lived long and loving lives. If we had dogs, I could not leave them for any length of time, nor could I fly them back & forth in the cargo hold of a plane. We investigated taking the Cunard crossing from New York to Southampton and then taking the train or ferry back to Ireland. This is lengthy and complicated, but workable. There is a nice kennel on Cunard.

Here's a good link: https://irelandmoveclub.com/alternatives-to-flying-your-dogcat-direct-to-ireland/


----------



## mav (Jan 23, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Great question and we've struggled with this. At the moment, we have no dogs as ours have passed having lived long and loving lives. I could not leave my dogs for any length of time, nor could I fly them back & forth in the cargo hold of a plane. We investigated taking the Cunard crossing from New York to Southampton and then taking the train or ferry back to Ireland. This is lengthy and complicated, but workable. There is a nice kennel on Cunard.
> 
> Here's a good link: https://irelandmoveclub.com/alternatives-to-flying-your-dogcat-direct-to-ireland/



 Beaglemom3 , I just saw your thread , and am SO HAPPY for you! I remember Ireland is your piece of Heaven, like Bavaria is mine! I wish you happiness,  peace, and love!  You r truly living your dream.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 23, 2018)

Fabulous! Just what I wish we could do somewhere in Italy or Great Britain! But still have my mother and our pups with us. Ireland is beautiful. We rented a car, took our 18 year old daughter, and traveled throughout for three weeks staying in B&B's many years ago. Since hubby's family is from Northern Ireland, we spent a good deal of time there. Hubby is quite good at driving on the left hand side. He'll be doing it in England next fall. We, and another couple, will be in Cork for a cruise ship stop in August. Have been there before but our friends have not. Not sure what we will collectively decide to do. So glad you are getting to live your dream!


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 23, 2018)

If it's not too personal (and if it is just don't answer and no offense taken!), is your significant other an Irish Citizen as well? If not, how does that process work for residency?


----------



## Carol C (Jan 23, 2018)

Hope to visit Lisdoonvarna again next September...please think of joining me there (sans husbands) for some craic!


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 23, 2018)

I fell in love with Ireland when Patti and I stayed in a Self-Catering Cottage in Portmagee on the Western tip of the Ring of Kerry. Portmagre was so small it had 1 Restaurant with a Pub attached. The Grocery Store was about the size of a 7/11 in the USA and included the Post Office. There were 2 other small Pubs in town. The only "Hotel" were a few rooms above the Restaurant. Our first night while at the Restaurant the Owner came to our table to Welcome and Greet us. He knew we were the Yanks staying with Katherine. He invited us to Keglie (¿sp?) the next night in his Pub. We got there a little late the next night and the Kitchen was closed. But the waitress said she would see what the Kitchen could throw together. A Feast was delivered. Except for a day trip to Cork to visit the Jameson Distillery we spent the week in that small part of Ireland and had a wonderful time. The next week in Dublin most of the locals had never heard of Portmagee. Do we want to go back - yes but there are so many wonderful places in the World to visit.


----------



## isisdave (Jan 23, 2018)

I looked into this too a few years ago. My dad's mom was the child of two Irish parents but unfortunately she was born in France, so I appear not to qualify. At the time I didn't pursue it, as the Irish retirement Stamp 0 requirement was pretty informal ("show us you can afford to live here").

Now they say:
For persons of independent means, the financial threshold is generally considered to be €50,000 per person per annum, plus the person must have access to a lump sum of money to cover any unforeseen major expenses. This should be equivalent to, for example, the price of a dwelling in the State.​
This doesn't seem to make sense, as it doesn't cost twice as much for two people to live as one, and outside of Dublin it surely doesn't cost €50,000 for two. Plus, if there were an emergency, we'd just leave and go home. I thought maybe they formalized this to get better control over immigration, and would waive it for retirees from "desirable" countries. 

Any thoughts on this, Beaglemom?


----------



## turkel (Jan 23, 2018)

Do you know where the pub is ?[/QUOTE]

Had to reach out to my mom. Unfortunately she does not know the name of the pub since it has been 19 years since her last visit. My mother's grandfather came to America while his brother stayed in Ireland. My mom is still in contact with the grandchild of that brother. He and his wife live in Dublin and his sister married a man that owned the pub. The pub was not in Dublin though According to mom.

Interestingly mom said her brother looked into getting dual citizenship but she doesn't know if he followed through. His last visit was just a few years ago.


----------



## turkel (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like my grandfather would have had to be an Irish citizen for me to qualify cousins don't qualify neither does a great grandparent. Bummer


----------



## Patri (Jan 24, 2018)

What is the benefit of being an Irish citizen, other than it pays tribute to your roots?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2018)

mav said:


> Beaglemom3 , I just saw your thread , and am SO HAPPY for you! I remember Ireland is your piece of Heaven, like Bavaria is mine! I wish you happiness,  peace, and love!  You r truly living your dream.



Hi Mav,
Hope you are well. Yes, a piece of heaven it is.  If I can do it, anyone can do it. I had an uncle who was born in Bavaria and his photos were incredible. I thought I'd end up in Bayeux, France for the longest time, but Ireland owns my heart now. 
Thank you so much for the well-wishes. 
All the very best to you !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2018)

Glynda said:


> Fabulous! Just what I wish we could do somewhere in Italy or Great Britain! But still have my mother and our pups with us. Ireland is beautiful. We rented a car, took our 18 year old daughter, and traveled throughout for three weeks staying in B&B's many years ago. Since hubby's family is from Northern Ireland, we spent a good deal of time there. Hubby is quite good at driving on the left hand side. He'll be doing it in England next fall. We, and another couple, will be in Cork for a cruise ship stop in August. Have been there before but our friends have not. Not sure what we will collectively decide to do. So glad you are getting to live your dream!



Come visit at some point. We're way off of the beaten path, but so worth it. If you Google Schull, Ireland, you'll see it waaaay down on the southwest coast. 
If not, let's really try to get together on Cape Cod this year if you're coming back.
Many thanks for the good vibes.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I fell in love with Ireland when Patti and I stayed in a Self-Catering Cottage in Portmagee on the Western tip of the Ring of Kerry. Portmagre was so small it had 1 Restaurant with a Pub attached. The Grocery Store was about the size of a 7/11 in the USA and included the Post Office. There were 2 other small Pubs in town. The only "Hotel" were a few rooms above the Restaurant. Our first night while at the Restaurant the Owner came to our table to Welcome and Greet us. He knew we were the Yanks staying with Katherine. He invited us to Keglie (¿sp?) the next night in his Pub. We got there a little late the next night and the Kitchen was closed. But the waitress said she would see what the Kitchen could throw together. A Feast was delivered. Except for a day trip to Cork to visit the Jameson Distillery we spent the week in that small part of Ireland and had a wonderful time. The next week in Dublin most of the locals had never heard of Portmagee. Do we want to go back - yes but there are so many wonderful places in the World to visit.



Yes ! This is the heart of Ireland with a warm welcome which awaits all. It's a kinder and gentler place. I even know where Portmagee is from studying Bus Eireann bus routes and maps. The Ring of Kerry is amazingly beautiful. Schull and the Mizen are similar, but more spread out. Hope you'll return. We'll put the kettle on.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> If it's not too personal (and if it is just don't answer and no offense taken!), is your significant other an Irish Citizen as well? If not, how does that process work for residency?



Great question and not too personal at all.

We work it this way, Doug comes over for a month or two a few times a year, thereby not overstaying the 3 month tourist visa. We have 2 houses over here (Boston 'burbs and Cape Cod) and they need one of us back to keep things humming along. If we married, he would be eligible for dual citizenship if he wanted it, but as a retired US Naval officer, he's not sure if this is something he would pursue. Since I'm the one who's hesitant to re-marry, it's not an issue right now. We haven't looked that far into the different scenarios at this point, but it's on the "Big To-Do List". We've been busy settling into our rental with buying a few sticks of furniture, bedding, pots/pans, etc, but will need to address his status at some point. Right now, I'm only starting to live in Ireland 6 about six months out of the year, but not all at in one block of time. I break it up.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2018)

isisdave said:


> I looked into this too a few years ago. My dad's mom was the child of two Irish parents but unfortunately she was born in France, so I appear not to qualify. At the time I didn't pursue it, as the Irish retirement Stamp 0 requirement was pretty informal ("show us you can afford to live here").
> 
> Now they say:
> For persons of independent means, the financial threshold is generally considered to be €50,000 per person per annum, plus the person must have access to a lump sum of money to cover any unforeseen major expenses. This should be equivalent to, for example, the price of a dwelling in the State.​
> ...


 
You are very informed. Right now, and especially with Brexit, things are changing. I haven't kept up with the latest as my citizenship exempts me from this (thankfully). I looked for an update on INIS (Irish INS), but couldn't find anything helpful. Much like Hawaii (I used to live there), Ireland is on "island time".
Here is the latest (2016) that I can find with updated financial requirements and a cautionary tale:
https://www.irishcentral.com/news/ireland-rejecting-american-retirees-under-new-rules


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2018)

Patri said:


> What is the benefit of being an Irish citizen, other than it pays tribute to your roots?


 
Besides more peace and quiet :

From: https://legalbeagle.com/5552361-benefits-citizenship-ireland-united-states.html

  Highlights:

You can take up residence not only in Ireland but in any other EU country without having to qualify for residence.
You pay no special EU tariffs.
You can obtain employment in any other EU country without special permission.
You can travel freely from one EU country to another without obtaining a visa or being subject to passport controls.​


----------



## mav (Jan 24, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hi Mav,
> Hope you are well. Yes, a piece of heaven it is.  If I can do it, anyone can do it. I had an uncle who was born in Bavaria and his photos were incredible. I thought I'd end up in Bayeux, France for the longest time, but Ireland owns my heart now.
> Thank you so much for the well-wishes.
> All the very best to you !



  Thank you Beaglemom for the well wishes.  I have no connection in my lineage to Bavaria/Germany, but it continues to haunt my dreams and call me when I am not there.  Sometimes I think it's the closest I'll ever see of heaven on earth. I have a feeling Ireland is your piece of heaven on earth. SO HAPPY you acted on this move. I see it as a win win!
   I thank you for all your info on our Dublin trip. I LOVED it, and the Autograph Marriott was incredible . I was never in a unit that had a television in the corner of the bathroom mirror. LOVED how you could soak in the tub and see TV if you wanted to.  The suite we were upgraded to was FANTASTIC! As was Dublin!
   Wishing you years of happiness!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2018)

mav said:


> Thank you Beaglemom for the well wishes.  I have no connection in my lineage to Bavaria/Germany, but it continues to haunt my dreams and call me when I am not there.  Sometimes I think it's the closest I'll ever see of heaven on earth. I have a feeling Ireland is your piece of heaven on earth. SO HAPPY you acted on this move. I see it as a win win!
> I thank you for all your info on our Dublin trip. I LOVED it, and the Autograph Marriott was incredible . I was never in a unit that had a television in the corner of the bathroom mirror. LOVED how you could soak in the tub and see TV if you wanted to.  The suite we were upgraded to was FANTASTIC! As was Dublin!
> Wishing you years of happiness!



  I understand. When I'm away from Ireland, I find, in dreams, that I'm walking down through the village or along the cliff walks. No wonder that I'm so tired in the morning.

  Question, did you stay at both the Shelbourne and Powerscourt ? 

  Thank you for the good wishes.

  All the best.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 24, 2018)

Very happy for you both.


----------



## mav (Jan 24, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I understand. When I'm away from Ireland, I find, in dreams, that I'm walking down through the village or along the cliff walks. No wonder that I'm so tired in the morning.
> 
> Question, did you stay at both the Shelbourne and Powerscourt ?
> 
> ...



   We stayed at Powerscourt and LOVED it! The fantastic hotel suite, the gorgeous  grounds and the breakfast buffet! VERY friendly and welcoming staff , also.
    That's too funny , tired in the morning from the walks in your dreams. I love that, LOL!
     I can relate though. When we are flying into Munich, I swear, the mountains, villages, and fields  are singing she's back.... and waiting for me with open arms.  When we leave to head home they are saying , come back soon we will be waiting for you...


----------



## Glynda (Jan 24, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Come visit at some point. We're way off of the beaten path, but so worth it. If you Google Schull, Ireland, you'll see it waaaay down on the southwest coast.
> If not, let's really try to get together on Cape Cod this year if you're coming back.
> Many thanks for the good vibes.



That would be great! Because of the three week trip to England, including the Ireland/Iceland cruise this summer, we won't be going to the Cape but are booked there for Sept 2019. I have Googled your area and it's lovely! It seems to have so much for such a small place. The colorful buildings of Main St remind me of our rainbow colors in Charleston though more and more people are repainting white (Grrrr...). The harbor with its moored boats reminds me of New England. Water views, mountain views, gorgeous lighthouses, the rock-walled green fields and even a beach! Except for the planetarium, quintessential Ireland! Too bad my hubby's Irish roots go back to great-great's and mine to fourth or fifth great!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2018)

mav said:


> We stayed at Powerscourt and LOVED it! The fantastic hotel suite, the gorgeous  grounds and the breakfast buffet! VERY friendly and welcoming staff , also.
> That's too funny , tired in the morning from the walks in your dreams. I love that, LOL!
> I can relate though. When we are flying into Munich, I swear, the mountains, villages, and fields  are singing she's back.... and waiting for me with open arms.  When we leave to head home they are saying , come back soon we will be waiting for you...




A note on the Schull planetarium....... it's sweetly provincial, but not what one would call  a "real" planetarium. If you read the reviews, you'll understand. Still, a I give the community college students (non-astronomers)
who run it, A for effort.   Again, life in a small Irish village.  Nice thing is that there is little ambient light on the coast.
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...ws-Schull_Planetarium-Schull_County_Cork.html


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Hey now!  That is totally awesome.  How exactly is it that you got dual citizenship?  I think my grandmother was born in Ireland...
> 
> What is the cycling/mtb like?  I can no longer go on vacation unless I can ride a bike.
> 
> ...




Saw this and thought of you. It's 10 great cycle routes in Ireland. We're on the Wild Atlantic Way route, it's a long route.

https://www.redbull.com/ie-en/irela...paign=smartphone&utm_medium=synacor-attportal


----------



## heathpack (Feb 20, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Saw this and thought of you. It's 10 great cycle routes in Ireland. We're on the Wild Atlantic Way route, it's a long route.
> 
> https://www.redbull.com/ie-en/irela...paign=smartphone&utm_medium=synacor-attportal



Haha I love the article saying you could ride the whole of the Wild Atlantic Way in a week.

It’s 1500 miles.  To ride it in a week would be 214 miles per day.  I don’t think so!

However I totally love epic.  I love scenic.  I love travel.  Right up my alley...   but so little time!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 21, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Haha I love the article saying you could ride the whole of the Wild Atlantic Way in a week.
> 
> It’s 1500 miles.  To ride it in a week would be 214 miles per day.  I don’t think so!
> 
> However I totally love epic.  I love scenic.  I love travel.  Right up my alley...   but so little time!



There are die-hards who do it, but that's extreme. I've met some of these bike clubs who do just this and they are ultra-fit & determined (and fun) people. The article does state that it can be done in a week to a month in its entirety, but just a couple sections of the Wild Atlantic Way seem to be the norm. Scenic and challenging with a few real pubs along the way. Here are two of ours in Schull,   http://www.westcorkpubs.ie/project/oregans-bar/ https://www.tripadvisor.ie/Restaura...Reviews-Hackett_s_Bar-Schull_County_Cork.html


----------



## heathpack (Feb 21, 2018)

Beaglemom3 said:


> There are die-hards who do it, but that's extreme. I've met some of these bike clubs who do just this and they are ultra-fit & determined (and fun) people. The article does state that it can be done in a week to a month in its entirety, but just a couple sections of the Wild Atlantic Way seem to be the norm. Scenic and challenging with a few real pubs along the way. Here are two of ours in Schull,   http://www.westcorkpubs.ie/project/oregans-bar/ https://www.tripadvisor.ie/Restaura...Reviews-Hackett_s_Bar-Schull_County_Cork.html



What’s the traffic like on those narrow roads?  Maybe mountain biking would be safer?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 21, 2018)

heathpack said:


> What’s the traffic like on those narrow roads?  Maybe mountain biking would be safer?



Depending on the stretch of road. Country/coastal would be best IMHO.

We have Mt. Gabriel here in Schull and it has a mountain road. Maybe better suited for hiking, but I do see bikers up there.

Long read here, but with photos and descriptions. I am currently living at the base of Gabriel in the Ardmanagh section of Schull. I am always happy to see Gabriel upon returning to Schull.
https://roaringwaterjournal.com/tag/legends-of-mount-gabriel/

Addendum: Nice photos here of self-led cycle tours in West Cork. The photos give you a better view of an actual bike route.  The owner could help you plan a tailored route with hotels, B&Bs. Of course, you can stay with us as well. https://www.tripadvisor.ie/Attracti...s-Cycle_West_Cork-Skibbereen_County_Cork.html


----------



## LisaH (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Beags! I totally missed this thread as we were traveling the entire month of Jan. So good to hear from you, and so glad you are having fun in Ireland. Please visit TUG often  Would love to hear more about your new life.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 21, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Hi Beags! I totally missed this thread as we were traveling the entire month of Jan. So good to hear from you, and so glad you are having fun in Ireland. Please visit TUG often  Would love to hear more about your new life.



Nice to hear from you. Hope you can get over some day and stay with us. You know that the welcome mat is out for you. “Céad Míle Fáilte"  ( one hundred thousand welcomes). Well, I'm off to catch the early bus to Skibbereen, the "big city".
All the best.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 27, 2018)

Success of Irish Trail Shows That Maybe You Can Eat the Scenery
By Ed O'Loughlin/ Europe/ Westport Journal/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"WESTPORT, Ireland — On a quiet country path in the west of Ireland, about a mile outside the charming County Mayo town of Westport, walkers and cyclists pass a strange wayside sculpture.

Two crumpled suitcases, cast in bronze, sit under a hedge by the pathway, a crushed-gravel trail that stretches 26 miles from sheltered Westport harbor to the wind-blasted rocks of Achill Island on the wild Atlantic coast.

This is the Great Western Greenway, a cycling and walking trail laid on the bed of a disused railway, and one of a growing number of country routes that aim to improve recreation, health and job opportunities by tapping into Ireland’s love of the outdoors, whatever the weather...."





Cyclists this month on the Great Western Greenway, a 26-mile trail laid on the bed of a disused railway in the west of Ireland. Credit Paulo Nunes dos Santos for The New York Times


Richard


----------

